# mantids vs. arachnids



## Johnald Chaffinch (Apr 26, 2006)

do mantids instinctively know how to deal with spiders in any way?

has anyone seen what they do when tackling them?


----------



## infinity (Apr 26, 2006)

could be wrong here but i've seen no real difference in how a mantis tackles a spider... it could be a *I'm bigger than you, haha you can't hurt me* kinda fearlessness but yeah i've had experiences where the mantis hasn't won and has dropped the spider. However i think ants are its biggest fear- many i've seen hate them running around, but yeah, i'm curious now too


----------



## nympho (Apr 26, 2006)

my african flower mantises happily take small spiders. they appear to know somethings up with them as they seem to take unusually cautious bites at the fang area especially, almost though they fear a bite. they normally tuck strait in to something like a fly. wouldnt be suprised they can taste the venom


----------



## Rick (Apr 26, 2006)

From what I have seen in the wild and right here in my house they just tackle them like any other insect.


----------



## Techuser (Apr 26, 2006)

I saw some pics once of a mantid eating a argiope


----------



## JT (Apr 26, 2006)

:twisted: I saw a video once, animal planet or Discovery channel, of a mantid attacking and eating a small scorpion. not sure what mantis species or scorpion species but it was pretty amazing to see.


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Apr 29, 2006)

I've seen pics of a chinese eating a black widow. Big female widow too. Of course the mantis was still bigger, but it was still interesting.


----------

